# West Chicagoland - FS: New in box Boss ATV Mount Polaris sportsman



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a brand new in the box, never used boss atv plow mount for a 09-14 polaris sportsman 400 / 500 / 800 H.O. Mount part number: LTA13754B

Asking $150. Can ship for extra cost.

Located in west burbs of chicago


----------



## paul legg (Oct 4, 2020)

is the mount for a straight blade or for the v blade ?


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I think the mount works for either.


----------

